# Best C50 chainstay protector?



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

What is the best way to protect my C50 chainstay? I've been using electrical tape only because it is the only thing that fits over the bump.

Any ideas?


-Charlie


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i worried about this when i got my first hp stay bike, but i run no protector and no prob so far. there is chain slap only seldom even on posted "rough road" sign roads, perhaps due to the highly effective chain tensioning of campy. the paint is pretty tough, a euro paint called glassurite, a type of epoxy paint like the old imron aircraft paint. i have had no chips. 





charliekeri said:


> What is the best way to protect my C50 chainstay? I've been using electrical tape only because it is the only thing that fits over the bump.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

odeum said:


> i worried about this when i got my first hp stay bike, but i run no protector and no prob so far. there is chain slap only seldom even on posted "rough road" sign roads, perhaps due to the highly effective chain tensioning of campy. the paint is pretty tough, a euro paint called glassurite, a type of epoxy paint like the old imron aircraft paint. i have had no chips.


Hello,

I think Colnago painting is not epoxy, but urethanic lacquer, the same kind of painting used on cars assembly lines. Glassurit is a great brand, at the level of RM or Sikkens, its eurpoean counterpart. I've just repainted a nasty chip my little son made on my C50, and having used Sikkens, I've not noticed any incompatibility issues that always happen when you mix layers of different types of paintings on the same surface.

Regards


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I've been using this...works ok, easy to cut to size.
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/BKSVGY4K


----------



## ashum2004 (Oct 18, 2005)

*black eletrical tape*

it works and easy to replace


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't have an HP Stay, but I use the Lizard Skin protector for the chainstay on my Cristallo, Arte, and Oval Krono, and will be using it on my Bianchi FG Lite once it is finished. They also sell little squares that can be used to prevent cable rub. I use them too. They come in clear and carbon fiber colors if memory serves me correctly. I use the clear ones.


----------

